# Does anyone really print GOOD 4-color process heat transfers for DARK garments?



## shirleyg (May 3, 2008)

I'm looking for custom transfers for *dark garments*. We used to use iron-ons 10-15 years ago. Some were very easy and looked great. Many were impossible and the rest worked sometimes. We gave up. (I still have $1000 worth of 10 year old transfers in boxes in the back.)

FYI, we do custom screenprinting and embroidery along with ASI. We quit offering process on dark shirts as it is too time consuming and usually no one is happy. Our orders are often 36-100 pieces.

I've contacted several vendors and samples are on their way, but I thought I'd reach out to all of you. Most of the info I read on the forum is months/years old. Thanks all!

Shirley


----------



## stix (Feb 3, 2008)

F&M Expressions Unlimited- Custom Screen Printed Heat Transfers


----------



## shirleyg (May 3, 2008)

Thanks so much. I called and spoke with Zach. He was nice and helpful. Samples being sent to me.
~Shirley


----------



## stix (Feb 3, 2008)

They are offer a great product at a reasonable price.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

Shirley, 

EnMart also offers screen print heat transfers. PM me and I can send you a sample to try. 

You can read about our transfers here: What is NTrans?


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

EnMartian said:


> Shirley,
> 
> EnMart also offers screen print heat transfers. PM me and I can send you a sample to try.
> 
> You can read about our transfers here: What is NTrans?


Where can I download the PDF with size limitations and pricing? I can't find the link.


----------



## shirleyg (May 3, 2008)

What's "PM me" mean...???


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

shirleyg said:


> What's "PM me" mean...???


Private message.  Click on her screen name and it will give you the option.


----------



## HA (Jan 9, 2010)

FM has an awesome product, but it's too thick! Anyone know another great co> that not so thick but just as durable.


----------



## T3Design (Apr 11, 2011)

Good link stix. Very helpful


----------

